# Growing a twistie, Trial III



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I had some limited success on my first two attempts. The first one, though, the wire wasn't stiff enough and it sagged. On the second attempt, the wire stayed in place but it was too small and I had to harvest the stick while I could still dig the wire out.

For this third try, I took some stiff fence wire and threaded it down a thin tube (it was tubing for a fish tank aerator pump). I then wound it tightly around a fiberglass temporary fence post about 1/4" in diameter. I slid the fence post out and the spiral wire held its shape nicely.

I trimmed all the small growth from my intended sapling (a young maple growing next to the house. It's in a shady area so it grew quite straight) then wound the wire/tube around the tree. I got the twist a bit too tight and had to undo it a bit, but I got it on there. Now it just has to cook for a few years.

First try







second try










Third try


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm quite impressed dw! The fish tank tubing is ingenious! Glad it worked so well for you.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like a good plan Dww2. Hope you will take photo now and the I look forward to seeing it grow .


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks guys. I'm sure it will be a couple of years before there is a noticeable spiral forming.

On a side note, I was walking the pups this afternoon and I came across two of the second trial saplings I'd wired a few years ago. (Actually, the credit goes to Douggie. He'd gone off the trail to pee/sniff and I noticed that he had lifted his leg on one of them.) Didn't have the camera with me unfortunately. They're coming along very nicely. 
Just behind them was a large group of maple saplings which will be wrapped sometime soon. Probably have to get more tank aerator tube, though.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Well, it looks like this try might be a bust. The leaves on the sapling have all wilted. I might have gotten the wire too tight and cut off the circulation. Thinking that maybe the tree has to grow into the wire gradually. Going to leave it for now and see what happens. Trees are quite resilient so it might make it after all.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

dww2 said:


> Well, it looks like this try might be a bust. The leaves on the sapling have all wilted. I might have gotten the wire too tight and cut off the circulation. Thinking that maybe the tree has to grow into the wire gradually. Going to leave it for now and see what happens. Trees are quite resilient so it might make it after all.


Hope it makes back too Dww2. You may be right vines are not very tight as they grow up young trees.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Dww2, what kind are the saplings?


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

This one was maple.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Well, all may not be lost. The top of the tree has definitely died, but the bottom yard or so has new growth on it and has started to form a spiral. Not quite what I was hoping for but it'll make a decent cane I think.


----------

